
Muslims Are Being “Slaughtered on Demand” for Their Organs in China - longdefeat
https://medium.com/@cjwerleman/muslims-are-being-slaughtered-on-demand-for-their-organs-in-china-b502133c725
======
mtmail
> Now, a new report published in the journal BMC Medical Ethics has revealed
> what appears to be China’s effort to cover up its harvesting of body parts
> from Uyghur Muslim detainees by falsifying organ donation data. It suggests
> that more than 90,000 Muslims and other political prisoners are being
> executed each year for the purpose of profiting from the sale of their live
> organs.

I found the report since the author doesn't link to it.
[https://bmcmedethics.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s129...](https://bmcmedethics.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s12910-019-0406-6)
There is also another news article about it
[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/nov/15/chinese-
govern...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/nov/15/chinese-government-
may-have-falsified-organ-donation-numbers-study-says)

From the conclusion

"Based on the data we have examined, there is no way of determining the
proportion of each of these organ sources, nor of China’s total transplant
volume. Our analysis of cases of misclassification (see Additional file 6)
found that the apparent prisoner donors were up to seven times more numerous
than the apparently legitimate voluntary donors"

------
abdelhamidem
I used to be muslim for the 1st 25 years of my life, and I've never heard this
idea that the organ should be halal. Even so, an organ stolen from a fellow
human being nulls the "halality" of it

